# Vintage Whizzer motors



## tommer2 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,     Between the H model and the J model which one should I choose and why.  Thanks in advance.  It's going on my 1950 Hornet


----------



## bricycle (Feb 3, 2012)

J will breathe a tad better.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 3, 2012)

I have both and like my j model better


----------

